# Create your own flavored cigar through aging?



## AK47 (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't know if it's a myth or not, but I heard if you put bunch different types of uncovered cigars in a humidor, the cigars will absorb each others flavors.

If that is the case, is it possible to change the flavor of a cigar though the aging process by adding my own spices within the humidor? 

Let's say I have bunch of bland tasteless cigars in my humidor and I add vanilla bean pod, some cinnamon sticks or coffee beans and leave it to age for let's say a six months to a year.

If I smoke these cigars, will I be able to taste the spices that have been aging with the cigar?

This is an experiment I would love someone to conduct if I had the patience, but unfortunately I don't nor do I own any cheap cigars to waste.

So if anyone would like to try this, I would love to know how it works out!

Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

You've asked a couple of questions today, gotten some good responses from our fine members; and I have one for you. What is your relationship to this guy?

manicdvln

The person who posted
this thread.

A fair question; and I'd appreciate an honest answer.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

AK47 said:


> I don't know if it's a myth or not, but I heard if you put bunch different types of uncovered cigars in a humidor, the cigars will absorb each others flavors.
> 
> If that is the case, is it possible to change the flavor of a cigar though the aging process by adding my own spices within the humidor?
> 
> ...


Yes that is called Infusing. Which now seems to be the ideal way to flavor cigars. Its usually done when they are aging the tobacco prior to being rolled. Though it should still work when you do it on your own.

Exposing the cigars to things with strong odors will result in the cigar absorbing some of the odor. Almost anything can absorb odors, think of a car someone smokes cigarettes in. You will never get that smell out of the fabric. Tobacco leaves are organic so they can also absorb odors.

As long as you don't use your humidor to do this where you will keep your normal cigars then you are good. I think the ideal solution would be large Tupperware containers, or if you want to age more a color. The container itself wont absorb the odors and you can easily clean them out and try out new infusing flavors.

Seems like a cool idea tho. Pick up a small pestle and mortar and try grinding some fragrant things in there then letting them age with your cigars. Try to stay to natural things like coffee beans, vanilla, rum, whiskey, cocoa, etc. Things that compliment tobacco. And be sure not to over power the tobacco itself. The flavors should be some one subtle but clear and should never over power the tobacco.

Best of luck if you try this. Interested in hearing how it goes.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> You've asked a couple of questions today, gotten some good responses from our fine members; and I have one for you. What is your relationship to this guy?
> 
> manicdvln
> 
> ...


op2:op2:op2:


----------



## AK47 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Yes that is called Infusing. Which now seems to be the ideal way to flavor cigars. Its usually done when they are aging the tobacco prior to being rolled. Though it should still work when you do it on your own.
> 
> Exposing the cigars to things with strong odors will result in the cigar absorbing some of the odor. Almost anything can absorb odors, think of a car someone smokes cigarettes in. You will never get that smell out of the fabric. Tobacco leaves are organic so they can also absorb odors.
> 
> ...


Have any ideas of cheap bland cigars but with good construction that can be used for optimal infusion?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Blaylock said:


> You've asked a couple of questions today, gotten some good responses from our fine members; and I have one for you. What is your relationship to this guy?
> 
> manicdvln
> 
> ...


:tpd: Even though Dave is far from stupid.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

AK47 said:


> Have any ideas of cheap bland cigars but with good construction that can be used for optimal infusion?


Devil's Weed - Cigars International

Devils Weed. My father bought a box for Christmas and said they weren't to bad. The construction is very good. $31.00 for a box of 20.

Worth experimenting on IMO.

And I think you should answer Blaylock's question. Not sure whats going on with that though hehe. Moderation issue I suppose.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Devil's Weed - Cigars International[/url]
> 
> Devils Weed. My father bought a box for Christmas and said they weren't to bad. The construction is very good. $31.00 for a box of 20.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, but I am from Canada, and cigar international doesn't ship over here.

I believe when someone has an issue with someone else, they should take it up by PM route. I believe it's one of the policies of the moderator :boxing:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

AK47 said:


> I believe when someone has an issue with someone else, they should take it up by PM route. I believe it's one of the policies of the moderator :boxing:


This issue is one that the community should know about and that's why I posted it in the open forum. 
I'm pretty sure that you and manicdvln are one and the same. If so, you have been banned from the forum and now you're posting under another avatar as though you did nothing wrong. I asked you a question in my first post and I'm giving you an opportunity to explain.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 25, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> This issue is one that the community should know about and that's why I posted it in the open forum.
> I'm pretty sure that you and manicdvln are one and the same. If so, you have been banned from the forum and now you're posting under another avatar as though you did nothing wrong. I asked you a question in my first post and I'm giving you an opportunity to explain.


Well first of all, this is quite rude. Second of all, I have no relation to that profile. What makes you think we are the same person? I don't understand how that is possible.

Is it because you don't like my post about US-Cuba embargo? I don't get your beef.:dunno:

Anyways if you have an issue please pm, I don't want a good thread ruined because of misunderstandings.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I want some answers too, cause I am not fat, I am not ugly, I make a good amount of money, I have a badass apartment and a nice car and my gf is smoking. /shameless promotion of my awesome self

But seriously, if youre the same guy you need to get the banhammer again


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

AK47 said:


> Well first of all, this is quite rude. Second of all, I have no relation to that profile. What makes you think we are the same person? I don't understand how that is possible.
> 
> Is it because you don't like my post about US-Cuba embargo? I don't get your beef.:dunno:
> 
> Anyways if you have an issue please pm, I don't want a good thread ruined because of misunderstandings.


Probably because you did not have the sense not to use [email protected]*******.com as your email address when you signed up. Seems it is time to stop playing games and answer the question put forth to you by blaylock. :2

Sorry Dave if I am stepping on your toes here but this is getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Dread said:


> my gf is smoking


ok, pics or it never happened. :laugh::mrgreen::boxing:oke:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

madurolover said:


> Probably because you did not have the sense not to use [email protected]*******.com as your email address when you signed up.


same email and ip address? If so, this guy is a genius.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Probably because you did not have the sense not to use [email protected]*******.com as your email address when you signed up. Seems it is time to stop playing games and answer the question put forth to you by blaylock. :2
> 
> Sorry Dave if I am stepping on your toes here but this is getting beyond ridiculous.


Not at all Donnie.

What about your birth dates being the same too? Coincidence? You could have handled this responsibly. I gave you that opportunity.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Well AK47, you may want to make this one good.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 25, 2010)

madurolover said:


> Probably because you did not have the sense not to use as your email address when you signed up. Seems it is time to stop playing games and answer the question put forth to you by blaylock. :2
> 
> Sorry Dave if I am stepping on your toes here but this is getting beyond ridiculous.


Ehhh posting my email on public forum, that's the second offense by a moderator.

So his profile name is the same as my email address. THAT CAN NEVER HAPPEN ON THE INTERNET! LOL

Common guys, what is this seriously about? I already answered you guys, I have no relation to that person. I have not violated any policies of this forum, so cut me some slack.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

AK47 said:


> Ehhh posting my email on public forum, that's the second offense by a moderator.
> 
> So his profile name is the same as my email address. THAT CAN NEVER HAPPEN ON THE INTERNET! LOL
> 
> Common guys, what is this seriously about? I already answered you guys, I have no relation to that person. I have not violated any policies of this forum, so cut me some slack.


I wonder how you have access to the moderator rules since you seem to know them so well. His email was the exact same. *That does not happen, even on the internet*. I think you may need to step up your game a bit before you try trolling on internet forums anymore. :2

BTW you violated a policy by creating and using a second account after you had been banned. That is the second offense by *you*.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 25, 2010)

madurolover said:


> I wonder how you have access to the moderator rules since you seem to know them so well. His email was the exact same. *That does not happen, even on the internet*. I think you may need to step up your game a bit before you try trolling on internet forums anymore. :2
> 
> BTW you violated a policy by creating and using a second account after you had been banned. That is the second offense by *you*.


What is trolling? THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING, I DON'T KNOW THAT PERSON!!!!!! :director:

HALF OF CANADA USES MY ISP AND PEOPLE ARE BOUND TO HAVE MY SAME AGE!

Unlesss, my account has been hacked?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I would also like to add that if you would have posted threads under the other account that were as serious and inquisitive as the ones you posted today that you would have had no problems at all here.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

You joined the forum 2 days after you were banned. You have the same email addy. You have the same exact birthday. 

And what's with this? Favorite Aspect of Cigar Smoking: 
"I would imagine this is what nature's ***** tastes like." Did you just happen to like what manicdvln had for his and you decided you'd use it too? What does that mean anyway?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Swisher Sweets are already flavored well!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave, are you trying to say that someone hacked his favorite aspect of smoking? ound:


----------



## AK47 (Jun 25, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> You joined the forum 2 days after you were banned. You have the same email addy. You have the same exact birthday.
> 
> And what's with this? Favorite Aspect of Cigar Smoking:
> "I would imagine this is what nature's ***** tastes like." Did you just happen to like what manicdvln had for his and you decided you'd use it too. What does that mean anyway?


That's a famous quote! Tons of people can have that in their profile, especially in a cigar forum . And the rest I already explained as mere coincidence or someone hacker used my info! I dunno and I don't care.

So enough of this Spanish inquisition and let me be.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 25, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Swisher Sweets are already flavored well!


But are they naturally flavored? I've tried backwood flavored cigars and I read they use artificial flavors.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

AK47 said:


> That's a famous quote! Tons of people can have that in their profile, especially in a cigar forum . And the rest I already explained as mere coincidence or someone hacker used my info! I dunno and I don't care.
> 
> So enough of this Spanish inquisition and let me be.


C'mon dude. You know you are busted. :r


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, if by naturally flavored, you mean like... nature's *****-flavor? lol jk, i don't think they are. But the strawberry ones taste like candy!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

AK47 said:


> That's a famous quote! Tons of people can have that in their profile, especially in a cigar forum .


Really? The first time I heard it was when members Reported it to us stating that it was 'in poor taste'.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I will tell you what. Since I am such a nice guy I will make you the same offer I did the other night. You can go ahead and say good-bye or you can just go quietly.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wonder how long this guy is going to last? :twitch:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Banned!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I don't know guy's... I think we should keep him around, for good comedy.:lol:

He's growing on me... Like Chunk did with the Fratelli's.

Hey AK... Do the Truffle Shuffle!!! :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm still fat, still ugly, still lazy, still drink to much and the OP is still a Dumbass!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

bigslowrock said:


> ok, pics or it never happened. :laugh::mrgreen::boxing:oke:


Yeah, no shit Brett or it NEVER happened.eace:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> You joined the forum 2 days after you were banned. You have the same email addy. You have the same exact birthday.
> 
> And what's with this? Favorite Aspect of Cigar Smoking:
> "I would imagine this is* what nature's ***** tastes like."* Did you just happen to like what manicdvln had for his and you decided you'd use it too? What does that mean anyway?


Obviously he has pondered as to what Mother (or in this case Father) Earth's junk tasted like. C'mon cut him some slack. He has already had his ID stolen, his computer hacked and then you nasty old moderators picking on him. C'mon, let him play, pleeeeeeeeese.

Actually, it's a shame that he waited until this point to ask questions of substance.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> I don't know guy's... I think we should keep him around, for good comedy.:lol:
> 
> He's growing on me... Like Chunk did with the Fratelli's.
> 
> Hey AK... Do the Truffle Shuffle!!! :lol:


I was reading through this thread with interest until this and now cannot stop laughing!

"Hey guys!!"


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the late night entertainment, fellas. On that note, I'm off to bed!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Ban trollers


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Man, always miss the good threads before the troll gets banned! I'm going to have to start sitting in front of my laptop 24/7. Great stuff. Blaylock, madurolover, Stogie, and other mods I've forgotten; I  you guys!


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Man, always miss the good threads before the troll gets banned! I'm going to have to start sitting in front of my laptop 24/7. Great stuff. Blaylock, madurolover, Stogie, and other mods I've forgotten; I  you guys!


At least we get to read it all in once. Wonder if he'll be back under a new name with a new email address. I'd say that was too much effort to be a jerk to people you don't know online, but I've learned not to underestimate the tenacity of internet trolls.

What do guys like this do when they're not trolling?


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> What do guys like this do when they're not trolling?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

bahahaha


----------



## jfreak53 (Aug 13, 2008)

Dang I don't come around for a bit because I'm swamped with work, and look at what I miss!!! DOH!!! dang it ha ha ha ha

That's what I get for workin, that'll teach me!! ha ha


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I participate in another board that just by nature attracts a good number of trolls. (Is it legal to post the URL? Not a commerce site, more like an education/revenge site for the Nigerian internet scammers we all know and love.) Anyway - what the heck attracts a troll to a cigar site? 

Trolling the Star Trek fan sites.... not THAT I can understand. (At least I could back when I was 16.....)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> What do guys like this do when they're not trolling?


In a similar vein to Cruiser, AK's other passion.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

He is pretty entertaining. Some people just don't get when to give up a lie.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Damm I missed it again. Always a day late to get in on the troll bashing


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jaypulay said:


> I was reading through this thread with interest until this and now cannot stop laughing!
> 
> "Hey guys!!"


If you thought that one was funny, I almost shat myself when I saw this one.








Just wrong... On so many different levels.​


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

Ahhh. So this is the thread that tells the tale.

An Oscar worthy performance from the leading men, but the main actor, meh!

He probably did`nt meet the minimum age requirement anyways.


----------

